# Why is MAC so popular?



## Scarlette (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello guys and gals...

I have a question to ask of everyone. Totally honestly, openly. What's so great about MAC?

I've talked to a wide range of people over the years about why they like or dislike MAC.

Things I don't like about it:

Most of the time, you can tell someone is wearing MAC just by looking at their face. Heavy pigmented eyeshadows, some very matte, dramatic, powdery look. Studio Fix is a dead on giveaway when I look at the skin. The lipsticks are always in odd colors, some are just too matte and dry looking. I've found lipsticks that I LOVE From MAC, but the texture isn't comfortable. I believe MAC is great for going out, pictures, stage, etc, but not for everyday. My dermotologist does not recommend MAC at all, she's heard too many stories about facial breakouts. Eyeshadows do crease easily, even with a good base. Stuff is always discontinued. Don't know about your local MAC stores, but the employees are very snobby and rude. I worked at MAC today for one hour and I wanted to cry. I couldn't believe how the customers were treated.

Things I do like:

They always have something new, but that causes discontinuation of some good older products. I look forward to the new "looks" and going through the look book is always fun. A lot of variety as far a color goes. Pretty colors with a lot of glittery effects. Recycle programs and charity programs. The eyelashes are great quality.

I honestly wish that MAC didn't feel so heavy. I like a lot of the colors and the coverage of the powders, but seems too thick for someone with sensitive skin like me! I would totally be a MAC girl for life if I didn't feel every speck of makeup on my face.

I am just curious to know other opinions about this brand and why it's so popular. Please chime in!


----------



## Geek (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi Scarlette! Welcome to MakeupTalk! I see you have had some fun with the Beauty Goddess










Originally Posted by *Scarlette* 

Hello guys and gals...
I have a question to ask of everyone. Totally honestly, openly. What's so great about MAC?

I've talked to a wide range of people over the years about why they like or dislike MAC.

Things I don't like about it:

Most of the time, you can tell someone is wearing MAC just by looking at their face. Heavy pigmented eyeshadows, some very matte, dramatic, powdery look. Studio Fix is a dead on giveaway when I look at the skin. The lipsticks are always in odd colors, some are just too matte and dry looking. I've found lipsticks that I LOVE From MAC, but the texture isn't comfortable. I believe MAC is great for going out, pictures, stage, etc, but not for everyday. My dermotologist does not recommend MAC at all, she's heard too many stories about facial breakouts. Eyeshadows do crease easily, even with a good base. Stuff is always discontinued. Don't know about your local MAC stores, but the employees are very snobby and rude. I worked at MAC today for one hour and I wanted to cry. I couldn't believe how the customers were treated.

Things I do like:

They always have something new, but that causes discontinuation of some good older products. I look forward to the new "looks" and going through the look book is always fun. A lot of variety as far a color goes. Pretty colors with a lot of glittery effects. Recycle programs and charity programs. The eyelashes are great quality.

I honestly wish that MAC didn't feel so heavy. I like a lot of the colors and the coverage of the powders, but seems too thick for someone with sensitive skin like me! I would totally be a MAC girl for life if I didn't feel every speck of makeup on my face.

I am just curious to know other opinions about this brand and why it's so popular. Please chime in!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 25, 2004)

Welcome to MakeupTalk Scarlette! This is a great question about MAC.

Things I don't like:

Studiofix too heavy and caused me breakouts. Won't ever use it againg. Some of the lipsticks are a bit too drying for me.

Things I do like:

Color selection is great especially for lip glosses. Prolash mascara is great value and doensn't give me racoon eyes.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 25, 2004)

I love MAC!





I must disagree with you that MAC e/s are bad. I love that they're pigmented, and I do not find them to look heavy or powdery. They blend right in with my skin. I always use an e/s base, and these never, ever crease or fade on me. I've actually found some HG e/s within this line, and that's mainly why I like MAC. I also love their lipglasses and lustre lipsticks, as well as their eye kohls, blushes, and brushes.

I don't like their Studiofix, simply because it broke me out and got oily way too fast. I haven't tried any of their other face makeup besides Blot Powder, which I love, so I can't say I dislike their whole line of face stuff.

I think MAC is popular because their is a wide range of shades in both the color cosmetics and face cosmetics, and it's easily available and affordable.


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 26, 2004)

Hmm.. thanks for the interesting replies! I see that most of us don't like to use the foundation because of breakouts. So why does this information seem so untrue:

"Secondly, all of the MAC product range are non acne genic and oil free. This, unlike other make up products reduces the risk of blocked pores and therefore spots and other skin problems. This is especially important to acne prone customers, as the products are specifically tested to ensure that they will not add to problem when worn. The products also contain moisture replenishes which are contained in natural oils for example orange and jojoba. Therefore the skin is being replenished whilst the makeup is being worn."

I have to totally disagree with this. 90% of my clients experience breakouts with any MAC foundation or powder. I don't understand how they can label it non acne genic and oil free. I've asked a few MAC stores about the vegetable oil in their products and they said it's a "good" oil.. but how can they say it's oil free if there IS oil!? Weird.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 26, 2004)

I think Studiofix is a real hit or miss with most people. People either love it or hate it.

I haven't tried any of their other foundations, but I've heard good things about the Select Tint. My best friend has it and loves it, and she's very acne-prone. I've been thinking about trying it or Px Traceless for summer.

And about the oil... I don't break out from all oils. I can use things that contain mineral oil with no problem (think Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse), and I use grapeseed and jojoba oils as moisturizers. However, I break out horribly from things loaded with silicones (yes, CG TruBlend and L'oreal True Match... I'm talking to you!).

I think as with anything people's experiences with MAC foundations will vary. I have heard good and bad things about them, but the bad is enough to scare me away from really trying much in the way of their foundations. I've had good experiences with other lines and will probably stick to them.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 27, 2004)

You think MAC make up artist are mean? Go to Clinique during their gift with purchase. They are really mean and nasty. I know, I worked for them. I lasted a year and would never go back.

I love MAC because of their wide range of colors. I don't use their foundations because I don't wear foundation. I do like everything else.

With any cosmetics line, you are either going to love it or hate it.


----------



## Pauline (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi Scarlette and welcome to MuT! I have been wondering the very same thing about MAC and ime so glad you asked the question. I will be interested in the replies.

Incidentlay i have a friend who uses MAC and when we were gettiong ready for our night out, i asked her 'Simone, what's so good about MAC'? She told me the reason she likes and uses it, is becuase it has good colors for black skin, and more range than any other brands. I suggested she might like to try IMAN which is also great quality and is designed for all shade of skin from yellow to black.


----------



## keaLoha (Dec 27, 2004)

i often wonder the same thing. personally, i don't find them appealing @ all, but think their success is driven by both price point &amp; a VAST variety of shades--for eyes, lips &amp; skin.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 27, 2004)

Originally Posted by *candy* Hi Scarlette and welcome to MuT! I have been wondering the very same thing about MAC and ime so glad you asked the question. I will be interested in the replies.Incidentlay i have a friend who uses MAC and when we were gettiong ready for our night out, i asked her 'Simone, what's so good about MAC'? She told me the reason she likes and uses it, is becuase it has good colors for black skin, and more range than any other brands. I suggested she might like to try IMAN which is also great quality and is designed for all shade of skin from yellow to black.

As a woman of color (African American/Black), just because a cosmetic line is by someone of color doesn't always means it's the best for you.


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 28, 2004)

I just love Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse, the coverage is incredible and I do not need to use powder. I suggest this to the Studio Fix customers who want to use something that gives that matte look without the pimples.

haha.. yes, the MAC associates in my region are horrible. "What do you want?" is not appropriate to ask a customer. They are mean where I work. I have customers who are too scared to shop there. I think it's a California thing. You must have an " I don't care" attitude to get a job there. I agree that Clinique associates are moody during gift, I don't believe in "gift" time, I believe in samples with purchase.


----------



## SusieQ (Dec 28, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Hello guys and gals...
I have a question to ask of everyone. Totally honestly, openly. What's so great about MAC?

I've talked to a wide range of people over the years about why they like or dislike MAC.

Things I don't like about it:

Most of the time, you can tell someone is wearing MAC just by looking at their face. Heavy pigmented eyeshadows, some very matte, dramatic, powdery look. Studio Fix is a dead on giveaway when I look at the skin. The lipsticks are always in odd colors, some are just too matte and dry looking. I've found lipsticks that I LOVE From MAC, but the texture isn't comfortable. I believe MAC is great for going out, pictures, stage, etc, but not for everyday. My dermotologist does not recommend MAC at all, she's heard too many stories about facial breakouts. Eyeshadows do crease easily, even with a good base. Stuff is always discontinued. Don't know about your local MAC stores, but the employees are very snobby and rude. I worked at MAC today for one hour and I wanted to cry. I couldn't believe how the customers were treated.

Things I do like:

They always have something new, but that causes discontinuation of some good older products. I look forward to the new "looks" and going through the look book is always fun. A lot of variety as far a color goes. Pretty colors with a lot of glittery effects. Recycle programs and charity programs. The eyelashes are great quality.

I honestly wish that MAC didn't feel so heavy. I like a lot of the colors and the coverage of the powders, but seems too thick for someone with sensitive skin like me! I would totally be a MAC girl for life if I didn't feel every speck of makeup on my face.

I am just curious to know other opinions about this brand and why it's so popular. Please chime in!

Good post! I'm pretty neutral when it comes to MAC cosmetics. I don't like or dislike the line. The eyeshadows are boring except for the shimmery stuff, which I will not wear. Its best suited for evening looks and that would be a waste of money. I agree the powders look too matte looking. You can control how much you put on though. I think MAC excels in the lipsticks though. They really have some good shades. But then so does NYC and Wet &amp; Wild for a lot less.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 28, 2004)

mac studio fix is my aboslute holy grail foundation! i have had no problems with break outs at all. mac is one of the two lines that i have found with a foundation color that matches my very yellow skin tone exactly. the foundation formulas and colors vary so much that any skin tone or shade can be matched.

i *love* the eye shadows. ive never had a creasing problem at all, even with the matte shadows. i really like how often they come out with new color collections. ive never had a favorite product discontinued, thankfully.

the main reasons i like mac are that they have a huge color selection, excellent quality, and a low price. they also offer very unique products (helloooo pigments!) and plenty of items other brands just dont make.

i know everyone has their ow opinion, but if i had to choose just one brand to use from now on, it would be mac.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jan 8, 2005)

Mainly, I think MAC is so popular b/c of the wide range of colors &amp; textures they offer, along with a lower pricepoint.

I've never had a problem with any MAC e/s as long as use a base. Yes, some of their textures feel nicer than others, but I can get them all to work just fine. I think that tools &amp; technique make a big difference in this area.

Their foundations are ok, depending on your skin. It's great that they have so many color options. I used the Select (the liquid one) for a little while with no problems. I think a lot of people converting from drugstore brands try MAC first b/c it's affordable. Compared to most drugstore foundations, I think MAC probably isn't that bad; it certainly isn't anything worth raving about, though.

I also have never had a problem with their lipsticks. I really like the Amplified formula.

However, the more I use other brands, the less &amp; less MAC appeals to me. I was definitely a MAC-a-holic for a little while b/c of the huge assortment of colors they offer. After a while, I just found myself reaching for my Urban Decay, and other e/s brands far more often than my MAC. I think I just prefer the texture of other e/s brands.

I'll still use the MAC that I have, but I definitely won't be getting more for awhile. Unless, they release some new item that rocks my socks!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 8, 2005)

I personally have never owned any MAC products... I guess I just thought they were a bit overpriced. I tired a friends lipgloss, and I thought it was too sticky and goopy for my likings... so I just really haven't shopped at MAC - I buy most of my stuff at Ulta, and they don't carry MAC there, so I haven't had the chance to hunt around thru their products... and at Macy's there are like 10 SA's and maybe 1 customer, so they all eye you like fresh prey... LOL I dunno, maybe I'll eventually try something one day, but if I find something similar, or better for 1/2 the price... why bother? LOL


----------



## Laura (Jan 8, 2005)

How did i miss this thread until now? What a great read girls.. I have likes &amp; dislikes from MAC. I do like their eyeshadow selection. I love that they have so many beautiful colors. I do find though, that if i don't use a base with them, they'll only last about 2 hours (which IMO is real bad).. I've never tried any of their face products besides 1 blush (Peachykeen) &amp; i do really like the blush. To be honest, i've never really wanted to try their foundation because i'm always hearing of people breaking out from them so i think i'll stick to my Lancome Adaptive for now.

One last thing, i like their prices! Well their prices in the USA anyway. I have to buy most of my MAC eyeshadows online because they are outrageously (sp?) priced here in Ireland. We pay â‚¬15 for an eyeshadow which converts to $19. So i buy my eyeshadows online usually on strawberrynet.com for â‚¬12


----------



## Geek (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok I can answer it!!! *SUBSCRIBE* or I'll put the irishflag avatar backup! lol










Originally Posted by *Laura* 

How did i miss this thread until now? What a great read girls.. I have likes &amp; dislikes from MAC. I do like their eyeshadow selection. I love that they have so many beautiful colors. I do find though, that if i don't use a base with them, they'll only last about 2 hours (which IMO is real bad).. I've never tried any of their face products besides 1 blush (Peachykeen) &amp; i do really like the blush. To be honest, i've never really wanted to try their foundation because i'm always hearing of people breaking out from them so i think i'll stick to my Lancome Adaptive for now.
One last thing, i like their prices! Well their prices in the USA anyway. I have to buy most of my MAC eyeshadows online because they are outrageously (sp?) priced here in Ireland. We pay â‚¬15 for an eyeshadow which converts to $19. So i buy my eyeshadows online usually on strawberrynet.com for â‚¬12


----------



## Laura (Jan 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Ok I can answer it!!! *SUBSCRIBE* or I'll put the irishflag avatar backup! lol





LMAO! Well actually mr. smarty pants.. how could have i subscribed to this thread if i didn't post here to begin with?


----------



## Geek (Jan 8, 2005)

Ahhh ha!! YOu really want me to answer that???? LOL Guess what, you CAN INDEED subscribe to forums that you have not posted to 





Originally Posted by *Laura* 

LMAO! Well actually mr. smarty pants.. how could have i subscribed to this thread if i didn't post here to begin with?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 7, 2006)

I believe many people find the large variety of colors attractive. Yes, they generally have something for everyone.

The MA's can very often be *rude*, and must realise that they are there to *help* the customer. This is something that should not be tolerated, simply ask for the Store Manager. Once while completing a back to MAC, the MA referred to me as a "Pack Rat." When I left the counter, I went upstairs to Customer Service and asked for the Store Manager. This was Nordstrom and no time was wasted. He apologized, offered my choice of another item at store cost and immediately summoned the employee to his office.

The only items that I now use from MAC are the lip/lustre glasses(with my recent Loreal HIP gloss discovery, this may soon change), I've returned to my minerals.

I've been a MAC customer since their beginning and see a pattern that is not too pleasant. The quality of MAC is changing and it's not necessarily for the better. These people must remember that* trends don't last*, and this is what MAC is becoming.


----------



## han (Sep 7, 2006)

the reason i like mac is #1 price is reasonable and the color selection is good i love there lipglass and im not a lipstick girl so i dont know i like there eye shadows and mostly everything what i dont like is there foundation it looks cakey fake unless you blend blend blend some days im in a hurry although i love face&amp;body its foul proof and i like the studio finish satin which was discountinued the powders are nice and they match me well as far as them being rude i guess you get that any where so i pick my product and leave no fear here


----------



## rlise (Sep 7, 2006)

i havent tried anything from mac except for the glear lipglass which i bought years ago and still have it ! i really really wish i could blow 13.50 on an e/s but i just cant see my self paying that kind of money for such a smallllll tiny amount, just doesnt balance out to me! however i will spend 14 on lipglass because its worth it! i like the thick sticky ones, they last longer to me! i'd prefer to spend lots of money and get lots rather then spend tons of money and only seem to get 4 products!


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

I have mixed feelings about MAC. I love the blacktrack fluidline, because it is the only eyeliner that stays on my eyelids. I do like their eyeshadows, but as others have said w/ out a base they slide off fast! I have not tried any of their foundations, but I am kind of scared to since it breaks a lot of people out. I think the reason they appeal to so many people is the diversity, the textures, and that things are always changing.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 7, 2006)

I would have to agree that the MAC employees (not all of them) but some of them in my area are rude rude rude! I also agree that $13.50 for one tiny eyeshadow is WAY too much money. I do like their products because they have some pretty neat colors in eyeshadow. I wish I could find something cheaper that I really like!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would have to agree that the MAC employees (not all of them) but some of them in my area are rude rude rude! I also agree that $13.50 for one tiny eyeshadow is WAY too much money. I do like their products because they have some pretty neat colors in eyeshadow. I wish I could find something cheaper that I really like! I'd suggest that you try NYX. A variety of colors, well pigmented and a decent price. Search NYX, they are mentioned in several threads.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 8, 2006)

'They say that variety is the spice of life...and it truly is when it comes to MAC! That's what I love the brand for, And I appreciate the fact that they realize that women (and men!) come in different shades and hues. I'm not an addict in the sense that I run out and buy every single item from every single collection, but I do admire the brand.

I pic and choose what I feel out if their makeup and I'm selective when I do it. I refuse to pay so much money for one lipgloss and eyeshadow (well..until I get a PRO card




) so for now I stick to what I can afford (NYX, Milani, Palladio, Revlon). I'd rather spend the cash on the multipurpose items and stuff I can use forever (pigments, paints, ccbs). I did just buy a liner (Chestnut) but I couldn't resist...it goes on so smoothly



.

And as far the MAs, just ignore the mean ones! I dont neglect other brands but MAC is currently one of my favs



So thats why I like MAC.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 8, 2006)

I love MAC except for the prices. My dad nearly had a heart attack when I walked out the store with only 4 things but it came up to almost 60 bucks. But I love that the e/s are very pigmented, very good quality in my opinion. I never knew what MAC was til I came here and at first I thought it was all hype, but I'm addicted now


----------



## Xexuxa (Sep 8, 2006)

People ask me this question a lot in person. Every time I take out my pressed powder or my lipstick. But my fav is when people compliment me on the colors I use, and when they ask I tell them its MAC and they talk about how they think their products are over rated. Okie Doke. Thats fine, and to a certain point, I agree. but this is the best I can afford for now.

I'm not a big fan of MAC face make-up, the colors are way too rudimentary for me. They are either pink or very orangy on my complexion. I think its amazing that you can tell when someone is wearing MAC. I'm not saying that to be sarcastic at all, that certainly is an interesting gift. But personally, I've seen both good and bad make-up jobs with their products. I remember when I worked at a department store, I rang up this one girl who has the most beautiful complexion and the prettiest, most artistically applied make-up I have seen in a long time. When I asked her what it was, she said it was all MAC. I just couldn't help but think "Damn, I wish I could get my make-up to look like that., and I use mostly MAC too..." I think it all comes down to application in the end. You can artfully apply department store and drugstore make-up and have it look great. But personally I do enjoy the type of pigmentation I get from their products (in terms of their "color" makeup like lipstick and eyeshadow)

As for the cranky MA syndrome, I have yet to encounter that *knocks on wood*. I've met some that are somewhat neglectful, but I have never been ignored or treated badly. Maybe its the blue hair that keeps me from not being noticed, but even in my chestnut brown days when I was younger, I still didn't get that. It really bummed me out when I read about those kinds of experiences and makes me kinda cautious when going to their stores or counters. But yeah, thats one thing I can't relate to just yet.

So yeah, my feelings towards all that are kinda mixed. In the end its jsut my preference I guess. I might have bad taste for all I know, but for right now, I think I look ok lol


----------



## nanceet (Sep 9, 2006)

for me, i love highly pigment shadows, so mac is best for me.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 9, 2006)

i literally have never used MAC at all, I am such a newby to all of this. Hm, good for an evening out or a photoshoot? I am not contemplating either one for a good while now. But it's nice to know!

I think I will go to a MAC site just so I can read up...for instance, what is a look-book? (stop giggling, please.) It would be nice to know how people in magazines and on TV get that flawless look, and it would be cool to see if I could affect something similar for myself if I am having a special night out with Mikie my husband...or if we are taking some professional pictures.

this is a good topic, I hope you all find my naiivete refreshing and amusing instead of sounding silly and daft. heck, the most expensive MU I usually buy isn't much more than Max factor or Clinique both of which I really love and would recommend any-time!


----------



## aimyz (Sep 9, 2006)

i love macs eyepencils...the only ones that actually stay n combat humidity, heat n sun...LOve em

the glosses are a bit too sticky(heavy) for my liking..

havent tried the powder but my friend swears by it...They've got all the colours in the world..thats wat so great abt em


----------



## seiya_odango (Feb 19, 2007)

I sometimes wonder the same thing about MAC.

I HATE shopping in MAC stores because I have been treated badly and downright ignored. I really do think part of it is a California thing because when I used to live in TN, the MA's there were friendly.

I can't use Studiofix because it broke me out really badly. I guess my first appeal to MAC was the wide variety of foundation colors since I am a naturally tanned asian.

I DO have to say though, I love their fluidline liner because that is the only thing that stays on my eyelids. I also like a lot of their lipglosses although they can sometimes be a tad sticky.

I really think MAC is popular because celebrities use it- which in turn makes them trendy to use. They are also considered a brand who tries cool new things- like their new barbie loves mac line which ppl are crazy for right now. Also, people know they have diversity in colors for skintones.

So...as for myself, I don't go to MAC stores and I do think they are overrated. With the exception of fluidline, I don't buy much else from them. But just like everything else people have their own taste, and lots of people really like mac


----------



## LVA (Feb 19, 2007)

interesting thread. I've never seen it b4, thanx for bumpin' it up


----------



## jessimau (Feb 19, 2007)

It's an interesting question to ponder because I'm really not sure myself. I started using it because that was *the* brand to try in HS, when it was first getting big. I used to use the Studio Fix powder and sometimes noticed a burning sensation on my cheeks. Luckily one day a Stila SA pulled me aside and showed me how good I could look with just concealer and pressed powder (this was before they had the powder foundation that I now use religiously). I love MAC eyeshadows and find they're one of the few I can use without needing a base. I also really like their lipsticks -- "O" is one of my favorites. I really only use MAC's eyeshadows, lipsticks, and a couple lipglasses, but I've recently discovered their MSFs and I like those fairly well, too. I've lived without MAC for years as well. I think MAC is a fun line that encourages people to try out crazy looks and express themselves, but I also think there are other lines out there that are just as good or better.

Oh, and the MAs are usually really mean around here, but lately they've been pretty nice. Usually when I go to the MAC counter or store I feel like I'm on the defensive and I almost always get ignored even though I'm actively looking at products. Actually, most stores I go in I'm actively ignored while people just standing around staring off are asked over and over if they need help. I'm standing there like "Yes, Pick Me!! I have a question, I need help!"


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 19, 2007)

I think you bring up a very valid question, Scarlette.

The thing that is most appealing about MAC is the the wide range of colors.

There's a color out there for just about everyone. As far as the makeup world is concerned, they are the trendsetters, and everyone else is busy trying to play catch-up! They meant it when they said Every Age, Every Sex, Every Race (it may not be verbatim, nor in the correct order, but I think I'm close).

My experiences with MAC have been rather delightful, and I have to say that I enjoy wearing products that apply true to color instead of having barely any color to work with at all! I find that the products stay EXACTLY where I put them, and do not budge unless I want them to, which is a huge bonus for me.

I've noticed that every time I wear MAC, I get tons of compliments on my look and I have people constantly asking me where I got the color.

As for the foundations, I've never really had a problem with them, and I find with a damp sponge (or a big fluffy applicator), and decent blending that I have a nice, even base from which to work. I've gotten compliments when I've worn MAC, and the foundation I was wearing at the time happened to be Studio Fix believe it or not! (I do believe that it's a product that's either take or leave with some people, as it causes some really nasty breakouts on people. )

As for MAC employees, I will admit that I did run into at least ONE person who was a bit snooty, but the rest have been rather pleasant - and quite helpful.

There are also some people who work for MAC who frequent these threads, and they are also very kind, decent, and very sweet people.

Last, but certainly not least - the price. For a high end brand, I would say the price is fairly decent. It's always good to start small, and build from there...

In my opinion, I think MAC is still a decent company, and I still say that they still have some really amazing products that continue to remain staples in many makeup cases (and trains), whether people want to admit or not.


----------



## x3kh (Feb 19, 2007)

I love how many colors they have

But I don't really like how much they are pigmeted its way to much for me

And I agree some of the stuff is too much for everyday use

I also really on use MAC for the plays I do make up for

That is really good for that.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Feb 19, 2007)

Buying MAC in the USA is a different thing to buying MAC in the UK. Over here they carry half the range of shades, completely don't get some limited edition lines, and charge you nearly twice as much money.

Given that, although I'm not hugely disappointed with the one or two MAC products I've got, I've got other products from other brands that I'm very happy with. MAC suffers in comparison. So, if I want to spend a bit of money I'll stick with Urban Decay, Benefit, Lancome or Smashbox.


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Feb 19, 2007)

I've always bought "drugstore" makeup (I have hundreds of items!) and the odd "designer/higher-priced" item here and there. I've only been buying MAC a few months as I can now afford it and to be honest, I rarely use anything else now.

I used to have a problem with foundations where they didn't last long, they didn't blend well etc etc so eventually I stopped wearing it altogether. My first thing from MAC was a foundation and I love it - great texture but most of all, it makes my freckles appear less obvious (which is something I've always wanted from a foundation lol!)

I also love pigments, paints and lipsticks though the foundation had definitely been my best investment yet from mac.

I do agree with you though, MAC isn't for everyone whether it be the vibrant colours, or whatever





*IEDIT* I also think the assistants can be really rude. There's only two places in NE England that sell MAC, both of which happen to be the highest priced and 'snobbiest' stores around here. Anyway, the MA's in the store i usually go to for MAC are generally stuck-up and patronising. The first time I ever went to their counter, all four MA's were huddled round the mirror doing their makeup and when I asked for help, they just ignored me. There are two really nice girls there though that are always friendly and always offer help with anything...it's a shame they aren't all like that.






Originally Posted by *ms_sunlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Buying MAC in the USA is a different thing to buying MAC in the UK. Over here they carry half the range of shades, completely don't get some limited edition lines, and charge you nearly twice as much money.
Given that, although I'm not hugely disappointed with the one or two MAC products I've got, I've got other products from other brands that I'm very happy with. MAC suffers in comparison. So, if I want to spend a bit of money I'll stick with Urban Decay, Benefit, Lancome or Smashbox.

I agree - I've been disappointed a couple of times when I've seen a really nice shade of pigment or whatever, only to find it doesn't even exist in this country. Also, a lot of things I really want to buy can only be bought from MAC pro, which means I'd have to go down to London if I was truly desperate for the item


----------



## Saje (Feb 19, 2007)

I've never had any disappointments with MAC yet. I really dont want any to start. So far I love everything about them - from my consumer point of view.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 20, 2007)

Although I really dislike the foundations, everything else I've tried is pretty good. I love the eyeshadows, powder blushes (HG for me) and fluidlines, another HG. I've never had a problem with snobbiness either and I've been there many times.


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been wondering what is so great about MAC myself. I've tried their stick concealer, which was okay, kinda dry through. It looked really good when the SA applied it. I have one MAC pigment, it is a bronze color and I've actually never wore it. I think I might have to do that tomorrow.


----------



## nursie (Feb 20, 2007)

i dont nor have ever had any MAC




i've only started leaving the drugstore for department store makeup about 10 years ago, and i've stuck with the brands i was always familiar with: estee lauder, lancome, clinique, and elizabeth arden ... i pretty much stick to classics/neutrals but i think if i were younger and more playful with color i would want the MAC.....after reading so much here about it i am ready to try the shimpagne MSF


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 20, 2007)

i only own one item from mac, hehe



it's moisture cover concealer. and I was sad to discover that it is only average, at best. I will try other products though so i can see myself if it's really worth all this hype.


----------



## L281173 (Feb 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i often wonder the same thing. personally, i don't find them appealing @ all, but think their success is driven by both price point &amp; a VAST variety of shades--for eyes, lips &amp; skin. Cosign. I also think that the fact that they are an Estee Lauder Company opens them to great advertising budgets which enables them to have stronger promotions to readily reach the public. I am a big fan of the Mattesse NYC cosmetics Line.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it because it appeals to every generation. It has every color you can possibly need and the colors are so vibrant. Usually shadows in even department store brands dont get the color payoff MAC gives. Their displays and counters are always eye catching too. They have the right promos, the right products and the right overall look. They also have high quality products for the most part and always have you coming back for more!


----------



## rakshana (Feb 20, 2007)

Peace on u guys

Ok i know some stuff abt MAC, i wanted to see which is better 4 indian skin. I heard many indian actresses use MAC. Later i read up, says MAC is suitable 4 fotography and studio? N its true its nt suitabe 4 everyday as it causes breakouts. Bobbi brown is much better, and u can use it everyday, but the MAC eyeshades are very good. So when it comes to MAC, i use their kohl liners and eyeshadows. Lipsticks are pretty too!!


----------



## marianna (Feb 20, 2007)

I love MAC products mostly because I can find any color that I can imagine and they look good on my lips and eyes(I don't use any foundation at all).I really dislike the fact that the girls who work there are not any helpful at all.The last time that I bought a MAC product I asked the assistant what colors she thinks would look good at me and she was looking at me like I was an alien and she said that it is my choice what colors I want to wear....!!!!That's why I prefer to ask advice from this forum before I go there!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *marianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The last time that I bought a MAC product I asked the assistant what colors she thinks would look good at me and she was looking at me like I was an alien and she said that it is my choice what colors I want to wear....!!!!That's why I prefer to ask advice from this forum before I go there! That is absurd. Luckily, anytime I've ever been into a MAC store, the SAs have nicely asked me if I needed help with anything. I don't own anything from MAC (yet), but I'll have to admit that there's an edge to the brand, the packaging, and the colors that attracts me to it.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 20, 2007)

I never used MAC i think the colors are vibrante and great but i think its too much.....theres too much shimmer and the colors are just like wow.....its great for taking picsbut i wouldnt go out with it cause its just too much i like makeup that looks natural and not over the top....but there are some colors that ive seen that look good the lighter ones though


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a few MAC eyeshadows and they work well for me. The store clerks have been sweet to me when I've shopped at the MAC counter, and I've gotten lots of help when I've explained that I am a beginner and don't know what colours to buy etc.

However, their stuff is quite expensive here, just as in England. So if I could find a cheaper brand with as many choices regarding eyeshadow colours etc, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *marianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love MAC products mostly because I can find any color that I can imagine and they look good on my lips and eyes(I don't use any foundation at all).I really dislike the fact that the girls who work there are not any helpful at all.The last time that I bought a MAC product I asked the assistant what colors she thinks would look good at me and she was looking at me like I was an alien and she said that it is my choice what colors I want to wear....!!!!That's why I prefer to ask advice from this forum before I go there! that's too bad... in my mall, MAC SA's are not too helpful either... they never smile at me and glare like i am intruding their space when I browse through their cosmetics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Feb 20, 2007)

I just made my first purchase from MAC a few weeks ago. I like the eye shadows and love the fluidlines. I also purchased some foundation, but I'm still on the fence about that.


----------



## anne7 (Feb 20, 2007)

I used to be a total d/s girl, aside from a few clinique and EL things that my mom bought for me, but I am pretty much a high end convert for the most part!

I love MAC because...

*They make fdtn shades light enough for me, and the undertones aren't bright pink or orange. Pale shades are really hard to find in the d/s

*The e/s have great, unique colors, and while I agree that some may be a bit too much for most people, they have really interesting shades that look good with the lighter colors they make. I plan on buying more of their more neutral/matter shades in the future. D/s matte shades are almost always too chalky and come off when you try to blend them.

*I like the one on one advice I get from the MA's. There is one girl I really like at my counter, and last time I went, I told her what I wanted (a sheer pink lipstick w/ no shimmer) and she was very happy to help me, and sanitize the lipsticks and tell me what she thought. Some that were not right she came out and said it, and wasn't pushy at all. I could tell she was being objective and wanted to sell me something that was just right.


----------



## catNloco2 (Feb 21, 2007)

I LOVE Mac, but have just started loving them the last year. My Macy's has the nicest and coolest MA's so that helps too.


----------



## scarletmaeve (Feb 21, 2007)

I have to agree about the service. The MAC girls in my local Nordstroms do look down their noses at their customers. Its funny because it seems that they hire more edgy looking people... more so than the other cosmetic counters. Additionally the attendants seem to wear really bright make-up colors while i'm more muted and natural in color choice. But i'm a firm believer that if color is applied and blended well, it can look soft and natural- even with the greens and purples. I have 6 MAC ES colors now and I love them, and the last time I went, the lady who helped me was really sweet- although this is NOT the norm.

Now the MAC website on the other hand has busted my chops with their poor customer service. First they send me a confirmation on an item that has sold out, wait days to contact me so that geting the item elsewhere is near impossible and now the one other item that I ordered came today damaged. Since they sold out of everything they cannot replace my item. I'm about to contact the Better Business Bureau and my friend who works for the media, because I've truly had enough of this RIDICULOUSNESS!

So there's the dilemma, how much to put up with because you like the make-up???

Take care,

Anna M.


----------



## catNloco2 (Feb 21, 2007)

I know back when I wasn't thrilled with Mac, it was mainly because of poor service too - not because of the makeup. Thankfully, they hired some nice, helpful people now...unfortunately, looks like they have poor service in a lot of other areas.


----------



## iheartmac (Feb 21, 2007)

I love MAC!! I have never been unhappy with any of their products!!

I love their foundations through to their lipglosses. I could do a whole face of MAC very easy. I dont think it looks fake or too made up.

Oh but the sales assistants can be a different story. I find many of them arrogant. I purchase most of my MAC online before even seeing it in person.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 1, 2007)

I've often pondered this question about MAC as well, I think the colors are *simply amazing* and the quality is great, but I also feel that MAC can sometimes be overrated. There are many other quality products for far more reasonable prices that can offer the same look. I love MAC, but honestly there are tons of products I love more...so I guess I'm torn...LOL


----------



## missjewell (Mar 1, 2007)

I have been using store brand eyeshadows for years and was never happy with any of the colors that I found, I finaly just would stick to one color and that was it. I wanted to expierment more. But the department store colors faded to quickly or looked completely different than they did in the package.

We don't leave near a Mac, but when we got to one, I started browsing the shades and the girl was really helpful and made alot of suggestions. I pondered it for awhile and then I realized how much I spent wasting money of department store brands.

So I bought a few Mac's and I have been hooked ever since.

I love the color choices, and the combinations that you can come up with.

For me eyeshadow last a really long time since I don't wear it every day, so it is worth it to me to spend a little more.


----------



## gretlirina (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, if you typically buy drugstore makeup, then MAC is much more expensive. But I almost always buy things on the premise that I'd rather have quality than quantity. MAC's e/s is very pigmented so that gives me the option of applying it lightly, and having a light color, or applying it darker for a more intense look. It has never creased for me, even after working out!!



I just don't like most of the drugstore e/s colors all that much and they look so washed out and pale because there's hardly any pigment in the makeup. I'm not a fan of MAC's mascara, but I always use a little concealer for undereye area. And even though their lipgloss / lipglass / lustreglass is sticky, it's sexy, shiny and stays on forever!! I love it!


----------



## missjewell (Mar 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gretlirina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, if you typically buy drugstore makeup, then MAC is much more expensive. But I almost always buy things on the premise that I'd rather have quality than quantity. MAC's e/s is very pigmented so that gives me the option of applying it lightly, and having a light color, or applying it darker for a more intense look. It has never creased for me, even after working out!!




I just don't like most of the drugstore e/s colors all that much and they look so washed out and pale because there's hardly any pigment in the makeup. I'm not a fan of MAC's mascara, but I always use a little concealer for undereye area. And even though their lipgloss / lipglass / lustreglass is sticky, it's sexy, shiny and stays on forever!! I love it! Exactly why I converted to Mac, like my husband said, he would rather see my buy 5 of these and be happy with them, and get use out of them. Then by a bunch of drugstore eyeshadows that are going to gather dust in a draw....
I do believe quality is better than quanity.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've often pondered this question about MAC as well, I think the colors are *simply amazing* and the quality is great, but I also feel that MAC can sometimes be overrated. There are many other quality products for far more reasonable prices that can offer the same look. I love MAC, but honestly there are tons of products I love more...so I guess I'm torn...LOL I agree with you, I am a woman of color also. I'm African American. I am a huge fan of the Mattese NYC line of cosmetics which is now being sold at Perfumania and Perfumania.com. I am also a strong fan of Astarte Cosmetics.(http://www.astartecosmetics.com)


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 1, 2007)

MAC is just okay, i am not a big fan either i have some e/s which costs way too much in my opinion because it wears off quickly, their lipliners are very drying and the makeup primer made me break out so i dunno, for the prices its not a good buy at all for what u get in my opinion- i am a mark/avon fanatic. good quality at good price, who wouldnt like that?


----------



## fiji (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the texture of their lipglass, and the selection of e/s colors. Also, price wise they are less expensive than a lot of other companies.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 1, 2007)

is NYX eyeshadows similar to MAC eyeshadows?


----------



## itzmarylicious (Mar 2, 2007)

i agree with the mac workers that are rude and un willing to help. they seem very impatient to me esp. the ones at the MAC stores (not the ones in nordstroms etc. etc.)

other than that i only use mac's lipglasses and some eye shadows b/c they're cheap. thats about it


----------



## groovinkc (Mar 3, 2007)

I love MAC and sure everybody has their favorites. I don't think any makeup line is bad just b/c some people have issues with it. I think more people DON'T have issues with MAC than those that do. Everyone's skin is different though. I have used several of MAC's foundations including Studio Fix &amp; I have never had a problem with any of them. I'm sure though that some of your favorites might not work well on me either. So I don't think it's a question of whether or not MAC is good. MAC is a good makeup line for some people but not for all. Just like I think most drugstore makeup is total crap and some people think it's just as good. I was really surprised to hear you say that people complain about their e/s creasing. That's one of the reasons I love their e/s so much b/c it doesn't do that like a lot of other makeup lines. As far as the people that work there being rude... well they are super nice where I'm from so I'm sure that's just where you live where they are rude. I definitely don't think that's a company wide problem.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2007)

I liked MAC a lot until I discovered other brands and now I think MAC is just OK. I have to agree on the lipsticks, they are drying. I like the fact that MAC has a wide variety of eyeshadows.


----------



## kchan99 (Mar 4, 2007)

I like MAC because the range of eyeshadows in singles. The prices are fairly reasonable. I have to mention that I get Milani eyeshadows whenever possible.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 4, 2007)

For the most part i just love MAC because of their wide range of colours and shades

I also really like studiofix powder and hacent had any issues with it so far


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 7, 2007)

I TOTALLY agree with the comment about MAC employee's the ones at the mall by my house are quite rude and intimidating. They make me feel as if my money isnt as good as the next persons.. like they dont understand i am a teenager that devotes her paycheck every week to make-up, if anything they should be wanting to keep my business i could take my hard earned minimum wage money elsewhere





but i do love thier eyeshadows/pigments

my faves are coppering, subtle, blue brown, rose gold and retro-violet.


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm not faithful to MAC, but it is my go-to brand. I first got into it because I thought, if it's good enough for all these makeup artists &amp; celebrities, it's good enough for me. Now I love the variety of products/shades they have. It's still pricey for a poor college student such as myself, but it's less expensive than other higher end brands. It has a young image, but it's still professional, not like Estee Lauder, but not like Urban Decay. I also like its' slogan-All ages, all races, all sexes, all MAC.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Mar 7, 2007)

Funny that you say it's not Estee Lauder but it's not Urban Decay. I know Urban Decay features some crazy looks in their advertising but they actually do my neutral go-to minimal makeup products. I love their matte eyeshadow trios, I have the brown one and the grey one, they're great for really subtle contouring and the grey one is fantastic for doing a smokey eye. Everything I've tried has been a really great quality product.

The big advantage to MAC is pricing and range of shades but as I've said before that advantage disappears somewhat when you're in the UK, they don't carry much of the range of shades they have in the US and the price is nearly twice as much when you figure in the exchange rate.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2007)

i love Mac e/s, for the range of shades available, and i'm very fond of my springbean lustreglass. so far i've only met nice MUA willing to help me, so i like that too. however, if i had to name my favorite brand, i'd say it's definitely urban decay, not Mac.



i guess more than favorite brands i just have favorite products, and among them there's some Mac products. does that make sense?


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 11, 2007)

I love the MAC pencil eye liner. It is so soft and goes on so nicely. The colors are great too. I also like the powder blush a lot. It lasts a very long time. I was in LA and got some similar blush at Naimi's (a big makeup artist store out there) and it was exactly the same size as the MAC version but lasted 1/2 as long. The MAC pigments are great.


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 11, 2007)

I absolutely love MAC for their lipglasses, blushes, fluidlines, eyeshadows and pigments.


----------



## mem636 (Mar 23, 2007)

Definately the eyeshadows for two main reasons. First color selection, any color you want you can find. Second, their staying power. My MAC eyeshadow stays on all day and all night. New Years Eve I wore my MAC eyeshadow and when I got home around 5 in the morning my eyeshadow look just like it did when I left to go out. And I was out dancing.

I love the lip glasses and all types of eye liners. Their brushes are also fabulous.

With MAC it totally depends on what kind of a look you want. If you are someone that likes a more natural look you just have to be careful with the colors you select because some definately are not natural looking.


----------



## krazykid90 (Mar 23, 2007)

I love MAC for their colors and quality of make up.

I also love the customer service. I frequent two different counters and one free standing store, and all three of them are fantastic. They answer my questions and always seem super excited to help me. They aren't always objective, though, so I like to bring a friend to let me know if I should really wear it or not.

I hate online customer service though. I ordered some stuff and when it sent me the conformation email there was a lot of stuff on there that I hadn't ordered! I emailed them back telling them that there was a mistake and there was stuff I was paying for that I had never ordered. It took them three days to email me back and all they said was that I'd have to ship it back to get a refund, but I wouldn't get refunded on any shipping fees. I ended up keeping everything and selling it or using it for myself, but I'm still choked that I got punished for a computer error on their behalf.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 23, 2007)

I am a mineral makeup freak when it comes to foundation, some lip glazes and blushes, but for eyeshadows, mineralize skinfinishes, some pigments, shadesticks, lipsticks and lipglosses, it's gotta be MAC. I love my MSFs so much, I am proud to have collected all (except Pleasureflush). I get so much satisfaction with the fact that I can create whatever look I want because most colors, textures, and finishes are right there at my fingertips, thanks to MAC's wide product selection.


----------



## SpiderSmith (Mar 24, 2007)

I only turn to MAC when I can't find a color anywhere else. There's always a cheaper alternative...about the only thing I haven't been able to find elsewhere is BRIGHT red eyeshadow.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 26, 2007)

good morning everyone!

I have to say I love MAC for a number of reasons:

- their colors rock. especially Spice lipliner and Shroom eyeshadow.

- they give back - not only with recycling/green initiatives with their packaging, but also with their Viva Glam campaign supporting AIDS

- and lastly, their packaging is cool. I know a lot of brands have that spare, black thing going on but MAC packaging just grabs me and always has.


----------



## blonde65 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've used MAC scince it was launched and I've never had any gripes with it. The MUAs don't work on commision apparently which I like and I've only had problems with two SAs. One who told me to put "her" eyeshadows back(I'd taken them out to give to her as I wanted to buy them! I left them on the counter, didn't buy them there and told her how rude she was!) The other time I asked for a match for studio fix and the guy didn't bother to try it on me and sold me the wrong colour, Jerk. However, considering the amount of times I've gone to their counters I can't complain, the VAST majority of their staff are a delight to deal with. I've never been put under any pressure to buy things I don't need.

I think their range of colours and textures is incomparable. I've never had any of their products break me out. I also think its reasonably priced comparing it to other Dept Store brands. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Mar 26, 2007)

i think, if you know how to use MAC and work with it, then you will like it


----------



## Triskele (Mar 26, 2007)

I do like that there's a HUGE range of e/s, so any color I need at any given moment is availible. But I'm not a huge fan of the foundations either (the ones I've tried so far have been way too heavy)


----------



## topazrules (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe it's a Northern California thing, not a California thing, cause I live in LA and the SAs are nice in all the MAC stores I've been to here (quite a few).

Anyway, I love their lipstick and lipglasses, but I find their e/s too bright and base too fake, and concealer too thick. But their lipsticks are my favorites (except for Chanel, but I rarely buy Chanel - too expensive) because I love the colors, the textures and how they wear.


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 26, 2007)

i like their eyeshadows, the cream blushes are pretty nice too. i have a couple of pressed irridescent powders that i like. but thats pretty much it for MAC. i am in love with Sephora and all the different brands they carry...


----------



## CandyApple (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not a huge die hard fan of Mac like some people. I agree with you that the mac look is easy to recognize. The only thing I occasionally buy from Mac is an eyeliner or lipglass. I have had experiences with rude makeup artists at mac before, that didn't leave me with a pleasant experience. I don't understand either why everyone loves Mac so much, I don't find the makeup that great!

Do you work at mac full time?


----------



## Christmaself55 (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome discussion. My best friend raves about MAC, I actually bough 100 dollars worth of stuff and returned half of it because I had bought liquid fountdation and powder. I have tried almost every different type of foundation that Mac has and I have to say, it's horrible for my skin. I have a very oily/acne pronce skin and MAC makes it worse. I went to my dermatologist and he said that the makeup was too heavy and cakey and I needed something else that left my skin breath. MAC is used in circuses around the world, and for people who pefromr in theaters. They need makeup that will last forever and looks opaque. That's why I don't think MAC is like the best brand even though my friend now works for them and she swears by the MAC code.

I like the eye shadows and fluidlines, however. I think they are very opaque and long lasting. Also don't smudge too much. I'm a big eyeliner kind of person and the darker the eyeliner and makeup the better. I like their lipsticks but I have to wear somthing underneath them like a waxy lip balm like Burts Bees lip balm. I love Burts Bees, they have very good products. But if I wore the lipstick alone then it would get dry and flakey I do agree. I personally don't think MAC is the end all be all of makeup, but I like that they offer and very good range of colours for eyes and lips. I can find an eye shadow to match like every outfit I had.

That also concerns me that they sai that MAC does not cause blemishes, that is the total opposite. Even the cheaper drugstore makeup causes less blemishes than MAC.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 21, 2007)

I do think this is a very "hit or miss" situation too. The reason I started to like MAC was because when I was a thin little goth kid in my junior year of high school, I walked into a MAC store and I was treated so fairly and nicely I couldn't believe it! I agree that some MAC stores are not nice, but this is also with every store you go to. At the Victoria's Secret I work at, we are extremely nice to our customers, so is Oak Brook, but when I travelled all the way to Woodfield, I noticed I was treated like crap, even at their MAC store. It really matters on the place and the people. I still walk into MAC today and am treated extremely fairly, and every single one of those girls (and guy) are so kind to me.

Also, I disagree about the eyeshadows. Granted, I had to find two great bases for my eyes before I got this right. Those eyeshadows are AWESOME. I can use a MAC eyeshadow on one eye, and a eyeshadow of somewhere completely different, with my primers, and the MAC will NOT crease worth a damn! It's awesome, and so is fluidline!

And as for the foundation, the first one I got was Satinfinish, and I really really like it. It never broke me out, and it's always given me a nice finish.

So yeah, it pretty much is all hit and miss about MAC or any other brand.


----------



## southcitybabe (Jun 21, 2007)

is it just me or does anyone else mac's studio fix fluid foundation cakey? i cant help but get that cakey look


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 22, 2007)

foundation breaks ppl out ! my fds an makeupartist and she never use it anymore after trying it out once.


----------



## dkcaga (Jun 22, 2007)

i must say mac does have some strong colors like the blue lipstick i saw today..


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm a convertor.

I used to not want to buy anything from MAC solely based on their higher prices. I stuck w/ NYX or drugstore brands until I caved in from all the reviews on here and bought me a few shades earlier this year.

And well, wow! Besides it's huge collection - I'm impressed w/ its staying power. I love it all - eyeshadows, blushes, liners, lip products.

I own at best, 5 things from MAC. Shadow, pencil and Studio Fix+.

No complaints from the product themselves. The foundation is my HG since it's exact to my skin color and Ive searched high and low for a good one. I only cover a few spots, not my whole face - and since it's matte I believe. My normally oily face is not so oily w/ this on.





Ive prolly met some stuck up mua, but I dont remember. The ones who actually help me have been really sweet and funny. Oddly, they were all filipino girls.

Especially the ones that work at the Macys in the Concord mall if anyone lives near me. Or the ones at West Field Bloomingdale in Frisco.

My downside is the price. And how they come out with new collections a lot, which means theyll discontinue it right after. Er. Lol.


----------



## Kemper (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Things I don't like about it:Most of the time, you can tell someone is wearing MAC just by looking at their face. Heavy pigmented eyeshadows, some very matte, dramatic, powdery look.

*I don't get why I've heard this so many times! MAC sell cosmetics, its not up to them how their customers use it. I suppose that striking pigments are hard to come across elsewhere [especially in Department Store brands], which means there's limited choice for people who enjoy a dramatic, heavily-pigmented look? I agree a lot of MAC users are a bit colour-crazy, but there's no need to add this to your dislikes. MAC may appeal to such an audience, but they're not hand-picking what their customers chose to do with their eyeshadow. They have plenty of neutral and natural-looking shadows, and plenty of finishes that are far from matte. There are plenty of people who coat themselves clumsily in makeup, it isn't the brands' fault. ** *

*
That said, I really only go to MAC for eyeshadow/pigments, and lip products. I'm not a fan of their foundations, concealers, powders, blushes and what not at all, really. [YSL is my favourite brand for essentials!] I suppose the thing that drew me in at first was the fact that the only colours that really flattered my skin didn't really seem widely available amongst other brands: I struggled to find any shadows and liners in Emerald Green I could buy from a store, and there were no teals, true glitzy golds, or liners that didn't slide across my face in sight! *

* *

*
I suppose MAC suits me personally, because it was the first and only place I could find in Sydney that actually made makeup in my HG colours. I'm happy to pay just about anything for a shade that sets my skin tone off like nothing else, and its even better to be able to find just about any shade I want in one place! *


----------



## L281173 (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kemper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I don't get why I've heard this so many times! MAC sell cosmetics, its not up to them how their customers use it. I suppose that striking pigments are hard to come across elsewhere [especially in Department Store brands], which means there's limited choice for people who enjoy a dramatic, heavily-pigmented look? I agree a lot of MAC users are a bit colour-crazy, but there's no need to add this to your dislikes. MAC may appeal to such an audience, but they're not hand-picking what their customers chose to do with their eyeshadow. They have plenty of neutral and natural-looking shadows, and plenty of finishes that are far from matte. There are plenty of people who coat themselves clumsily in makeup, it isn't the brands' fault. *
*That said, I really only go to MAC for eyeshadow/pigments, and lip products. I'm not a fan of their foundations, concealers, powders, blushes and what not at all, really. [YSL is my favourite brand for essentials!] I suppose the thing that drew me in at first was the fact that the only colours that really flattered my skin didn't really seem widely available amongst other brands: I struggled to find any shadows and liners in Emerald Green I could buy from a store, and there were no teals, true glitzy golds, or liners that didn't slide across my face in sight! *

*I suppose MAC suits me personally, because it was the first and only place I could find in Sydney that actually made makeup in my HG colours. I'm happy to pay just about anything for a shade that sets my skin tone off like nothing else, and its even better to be able to find just about any shade I want in one place! *

I think that MAC is so popular because of its strong marketing stratetgies and the campaigns that are forcasted to the mainstream public. It also boasts the ideals of diversity which appeals to my women worldwide especially women of color.


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 26, 2007)

I have never owned anything from Mac. Other than being overpriced { like Stila }and over rated, Mac has some awesome colors. It's great that a customer can take back empties and can get a free product. I dislike and will not put up with an mean,rude Mac makeup artist,that person would get reported to their supervisor, or the head office for sure!!

Why buy Mac, when you can buy a knock-off for cheap?


----------



## reemoo (Jun 26, 2007)

i dont really use mac

except for the powder n yeah I got a serious breakout!!


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 26, 2007)

I like MAC no matter what anyone says. I use the eyeshadows and the eyeliners, Fluidlines. I like their young hip colors, bright and new. I think that youhave to separate the bad customer service if you get any, which is not Mac's fault. Ihave not have a bad experience with MAC sales people. They have been quite helpful. I like MAC and I'm glad they are around. I do agree, their lipsticks can be quite drying but their lipglosses are great. GO MAC!!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 26, 2007)

I have shopped at MAC before, but I only bought the Pigments. I just can't seeing paying $14 for one little eyeshadow, when I can go buy some that are cheaper and just as cute. I don't need expensive stuff.


----------



## FayeSter (Jun 27, 2007)

I love M.A.C. because I love color and the ability to have options. M.A.C gives me options in every facet of their product line. I love the fact that they have a huge color range for eyeshadows. They are highly pigmented and depending on your application...they have awesome staying power. I love that I sell blush for people of all skin tones. Their bronzers are in a league of their own. They always have creative collections. Creative lip glosses and I don't know what I would do with out fluidline. This is just the tip of the iceberg!

But I refuseeeeeeee to wear their foundations and I do not reccomend them for any of my clients/friends as I believe that there are other lines that offer better products, coverage and do not kill your skin. They do have great brushes but I have found awesome ones elsewhere that are similar/better for pennies.

Lastly...since I am freelance M.A. and wouldn't mind working at a counter I have come across some really retarded M.A.C. folk who feel they are god's gift to make-up. I'm not kissing anyone's tushie to get a gig...especially when I know I have talent!

But I'm still a M.A.C. girl since 1997 and still going...


----------



## Rocksta (Jun 27, 2007)

Month ago I would ask the same question.

Here in Poland, MAC started to get attention only less than a year, but I have noticed that it's extra-popular in other countries.

I was wondering all the time why their products are so hyped-up, so I tried to check it.

And I was so amazed by the results... First off all, MAC products are able to survive a whole day on my face and I always had a problem with keeping the make-up, especially powders, for longer. I also love a colour range they offer.

I only wish prices were lower, like everybody I think...


----------



## aplmk8 (Jul 1, 2007)

well, i haven't used any of their foundations since i'm more of a tinted moisturizer person (i use Bobbi Brown in Medium tint). i really like the concealers that comes out in a pot, and i tried the blot powder and so far i really like it, but i ran out of it and i need to buy another one.

i like MAC because of their extensive shade collection, whether it'll be for the eyes, cheeks, or lips, yet they are good quality makeup. i also like their back-2-mac program. i got like 2 free l/g.

what i like about MAC more is their makeup brushes. its best to spend on a brush with good quality.

with all the stuff i've bought at mac, so far none has disappointed me yet.


----------



## JoyR (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm a more natural look [bobbi Brown] person, but I still like MAC for its wide color range and excellent lipsticks. Their lip pencils are also excellent.


----------



## marijanie (Jul 19, 2007)

i've always wanted to try mac makeup but i cant find it anywhere


----------



## geeko (Jul 19, 2007)

I like M.A.C for the followin reasons:

1. Range and variety of eye colors and blushers

2. Lasting power

3. Pigmentation


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 19, 2007)

The color pigmentation is incredible with MAC, everything I use is awesome! I love everything about MAC.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a renewed appreciation for MAC.

I had a terrible experience with a concealer that was sold to me by a MAC associate. From then on, I tried other brands and my staples have been Cle de Peau and Shu Uemura and other japanese brands (Majolica Majorca's mascaras are to die for).

I gave MAC another try this year due to this forum. And I'm glad I did.

The eyeshadows work well if combined with my Shu, Kanebo &amp; Cle de Peau eyeshadows.

The mineralized eyeshadows are fun!

The color variety is just amazing. It caters to all skin of color.

MAC is a truly FUN makeup line. Some colors are just too bright and colorful for me, but am sure some people's personality can pull that off.


----------



## GlitzyPixie (Jul 19, 2007)

I love MAC's unique colors that I just can't find anywhere else. That, and on a shallow note, some of my best friends are MAC makeup artists and the customer service is incredible-better than anyone else in my opinion.


----------



## jbirdjr (Jul 19, 2007)

Personally the reason why i love MAC so much is the colors are just great! There is no other cosmetics company that makes e/s this bright or in so many different colors/shades


----------



## sooner_chick (Oct 5, 2007)

Mac is a great line,like Stila.. Just too expensive, there are knock-offs of cheaper lines like:Wet and Wild,Prestige,Milani;just to name a few.

You are just paying for the label. I would be just as happy to make my own label. Cheap Makeup Rules!!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 5, 2007)

It is affoarable compared to most brands, great color payoff, and it caters to all. The selection of colors are so wide. They have one of the best eyeshadows out there.The products are versitle and last a long time. The makeup also has great staying powder.


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Oct 5, 2007)

Come to think of it, the only make-up that I _don't_ wear of MAC is my eyeliner, which will change very soon since I've brought it to my attention (and I'm not pleased with my current pencil)! In the past, I've only worn eyeliner occasionally, but I'm starting to wear it almost daily; I need a pick-me-up.

As I've stated in other posts about MAC, the staying power is phenomenal; the colors are dashing; and I feel like a million bucks when I'm wearing it. I was in the doctor's office the other day, and a woman all of 67 years old said, "Your face looks flawless!" I got all blushy. It was MAC Studio Fix (Stick) too, with Blot Powder. I always spread it thin, though. I also had on Select Cover-up Concealer and Matte primer.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 6, 2007)

Mac is a great line. I don't like everything in it but they do have some great products.

The price point of mac is great which I think is why a lot of people flock to it. The colors have a lot of pigment which is great. What you see is what you get rather than buying a color you like only to get it home it is nothing like what is in the pan.

Yes, there are a lot of people who wear a lot of makeup who love mac but most of them do a hell of a nice job with their artistry. Also, mac has so many colors. A soft natural look is easily acheiveable.

It is just a very nice artist line. Colors and formulas are outstanding. But as I said there are things in the line I don't care for. I am not loyal to one line so I pick out what works for me from each of them.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 18, 2007)

never tried yet and dont kow its works or not


----------



## Asq1838 (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello guys and gals...
I have a question to ask of everyone. Totally honestly, openly. What's so great about MAC?

I've talked to a wide range of people over the years about why they like or dislike MAC.

Things I don't like about it:

Most of the time, you can tell someone is wearing MAC just by looking at their face. Heavy pigmented eyeshadows, some very matte, dramatic, powdery look. Studio Fix is a dead on giveaway when I look at the skin. The lipsticks are always in odd colors, some are just too matte and dry looking. I've found lipsticks that I LOVE From MAC, but the texture isn't comfortable. I believe MAC is great for going out, pictures, stage, etc, but not for everyday. My dermotologist does not recommend MAC at all, she's heard too many stories about facial breakouts. Eyeshadows do crease easily, even with a good base. Stuff is always discontinued. Don't know about your local MAC stores, but the employees are very snobby and rude. I worked at MAC today for one hour and I wanted to cry. I couldn't believe how the customers were treated.

Things I do like:

They always have something new, but that causes discontinuation of some good older products. I look forward to the new "looks" and going through the look book is always fun. A lot of variety as far a color goes. Pretty colors with a lot of glittery effects. Recycle programs and charity programs. The eyelashes are great quality.

I honestly wish that MAC didn't feel so heavy. I like a lot of the colors and the coverage of the powders, but seems too thick for someone with sensitive skin like me! I would totally be a MAC girl for life if I didn't feel every speck of makeup on my face.

I am just curious to know other opinions about this brand and why it's so popular. Please chime in!

I absolutely love MAC makeup. I love it for going out, or any time of the day. The products are amazing!! If you feel like its to heavy try the other foundations that they have availabe. Try the select cover up concealer, use that very lightly on your face. It gives you such great coverage and still feels light on your skin. If you want something even lighter than that try the spf 15 tint. Some people might have an allergic reaction to the products because they contain TALC. Talc helps your skin by making it look more refreshed. A common reaction to this would be small bumbs on the skin.. and many confuse this for breakouts. Another reason why people might break out is because they are not washing their face properly. If you are going to wear silicone based products like studio tech or stidio fix fluid then you have to wash your face with something that is silicone based as well like our wipes and our cleanse off oil (which is absolutely amazing) to deeply cleanse the skin. Also, its important to clean your brushes properly....

I recommend the strobe cream mixed with your foundation to make it a little lighter and it gives you such a healthy glow.. spray some fix plus on top.. its gorgeous!!!!


----------



## weavee (Oct 30, 2007)

Just found this thread. I have to say I am not a MAC fan, I have tried the primer &amp; foundation, &amp; even though my skin almost never breaks out after wearing it 3 times and having really bad breakouts each time, I am going to take the greasy products back.

Some of the colours might be great for parties/the pm but I like more natural looking colours for the day/most of the time. The sizes of e/s etc are really small &amp; $$$ o/side the USA.

Also I had a MAC MUA do my makeup for a wedding &amp; the foundation/powder were the wrong colour &amp; the lip gloss was so gloppy it was running/bleeding had to keep wiping it all the time. The makeup looked so bad, it was horrible. The bride's foundation looked unnatural too &amp; the makeup came out so flat/dull looking &amp; unpretty in the photos. I could have done a better job myself.

Originally Posted by *weavee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just found this thread. I have to say I am not a MAC fan, I have tried the primer &amp; foundation, &amp; even though my skin almost never breaks out after wearing it 3 times and having really bad breakouts each time, I am going to take the greasy products back. Some of the colours might be great for parties/the pm but I like more natural looking colours for the day/most of the time. The sizes of e/s etc are really small &amp; $$$ o/side the USA.

Also I had a MAC MUA do my makeup for a wedding &amp; the foundation/powder were the wrong colour &amp; the lip gloss was so gloppy it was running/bleeding had to keep wiping it all the time. The makeup looked so bad, it was horrible. The bride's foundation looked unnatural too &amp; the makeup came out so flat/dull looking &amp; unpretty in the photos. I could have done a better job myself.

Ooops forgot to say it was Strobe that made me break out &amp; I do wash my face &amp; brushes properly.


----------



## L281173 (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jbirdjr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally the reason why i love MAC so much is the colors are just great! There is no other cosmetics company that makes e/s this bright or in so many different colors/shades Mattese NYC has colors that are just as vibrant as MAC and the same assortment of colors.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 30, 2007)

MAC Rules!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *L281173* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that MAC is so popular because of its strong marketing stratetgies and the campaigns that are forcasted to the mainstream public. It also boasts the ideals of diversity which appeals to my women worldwide especially women of color.



BINGO! Somebody finally said it. ^




A company does not get high accolades for merely providing good products. There were other companies out there who have probably produced better stuff than MAC who went under because they rested upon the simple fact that their makeup line was "better". It doesn't work that way.

It is 100% about active advertising, marketing, campaigning, endorsements. If you never saw it, you would never buy it.

You only find out if something is of good use when you buy it. And you only buy something, if you see it. Excellent advertising and subsequent word of mouth is what gets MAC the sales.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 30, 2007)

Nox have u tried the pigments?


----------



## amanda1210 (Oct 30, 2007)

i think the eyeshadow colors are GORGEOUS on the eyes. It just a brand i trust and love.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually the brand name didn't mean anything to me until i seen the swatches ,seeing how good quality color and staying power is what made me choose to try MAC not the advertisement

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BINGO! Somebody finally said it. ^





A company does not get high accolades for merely providing good products. There were other companies out there who have probably produced better stuff than MAC who went under because they rested upon the simple fact that their makeup line was "better". It doesn't work that way.

It is 100% about active advertising, marketing, campaigning, endorsements. If you never saw it, you would never buy it.

You only find out if something is of good use when you buy it. And you only buy something, if you see it. Excellent advertising and subsequent word of mouth is what gets MAC the sales.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Nov 5, 2007)

I love everything about MAC except the foundations, which are notoriously comedogenic. Other than that, everything about the brand is highly pigmented, has unbelievable texture, flawless finish, high quality (especially the fullsize brushes). Will be a MAC fan probably till I'm old and gray.


----------



## Ricci (Nov 5, 2007)

ditto!!!

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Other than that, everything about the brand is highly pigmented, has unbelievable texture, flawless finish, high quality (especially the fullsize brushes). Will be a MAC fan probably till I'm old and gray.


----------



## chinadoll (Nov 6, 2007)

I am PRO-MAC all the way. Fluidlines is genius. Stays on all day and night. THe lipglosses have all ranges of colors. If you choose a loud bright color, it's your choice. But Mac has a broad color palette, of pales neutrals, pinks and I go for those pale subdued colors.

I also have to say that if one chooses to looks heavily made up then, that's your signature look. I like their lipstick and lipglosses. The colors come in a wide variety so it's up to you to want to either look like a clown, (which I have seen the over the top makeup), or choose the more subdued colors. It all depends on choice.

Go MAC!!


----------



## Ricci (Nov 6, 2007)

DITTO!!

Originally Posted by *chinadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am PRO-MAC all the way. Fluidlines is genius. Stays on all day and night. THe lipglosses have all ranges of colors. If you choose a loud bright color, it's your choice. But Mac has a broad color palette, of pales neutrals, pinks and I go for those pale subdued colors.
I also have to say that if one chooses to looks heavily made up then, that's your signature look. I like their lipstick and lipglosses. The colors come in a wide variety so it's up to you to want to either look like a clown, (which I have seen the over the top makeup), or choose the more subdued colors. It all depends on choice.

Go MAC!!


----------



## kabuki_killer (Dec 3, 2008)

I've never had a problem with the people in MAC stores or any other make up store being rude. For the most part, they are pretty nice.

*Some things I don't like:*

1) Their foundation tends to not stay matte for over two hours maybe. I have to keep patting it down with the compact and blotting papers. It did however pass the water test, meaning it's finely milled.

2) I find that their satin and cream lipsticks are too shiny and easily "prespire" with a tiny increase in temperature.

3) The make up artists seem to think that because I'm asian that they need to give me medium/dark and very yellow foundation (even though my skin is a mid-Ivory)...which makes me look like I've been playing in the dirt. A lot of bad judgment calls.

4) Brushes are a little overpriced.

Some things I like:

1) Their matte lipsticks are great. You need a conditioning base, but they wear for almost all day if you line them and apply enough. The scent is also pleasant.

2) I love their shadows and pigment pots.

3) For some reason, I'm hooked on the fragrance of their make up wipes. I just had to buy a pack.

4) I like the Mascara X and Fibre Rich Lash.


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually the brand name didn't mean anything to me until i seen the swatches ,seeing how good quality color and staying power is what made me choose to try MAC not the advertisement 
But how did you find out about MAC?


----------



## laurie_lu (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't find out about MAC until visiting makeup message boards. Where I live, MAC is not advertised in magazines or billboards or found in stores.


----------



## bluengold2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I love this thread


----------



## Roxie (Dec 3, 2008)

I had never heard of MAC until coming on this site. lol. I don't actually know makeup by brand because I've never had the money. I have only bought from a popular brand once and I ended up having an alergic reaction so I just stick to cheapo stuff.


----------



## katnahat (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't like it. Many drugstore brands are just as good, if not better.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like it. Many drugstore brands are just as good, if not better. I am glad someone said it, MAC is a nice brand, but it is not end all as far as cosmetics go.


----------



## alka1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I like MAC because they make high-quality products at a reasonable price. Compared to other high-end cosmetics, MACs prices aren't that bad. Also, I love their company motto - " All ages, all races, all sexes." They don't aim for a single demographic like some other MU companies do - their products are made for everyone. MAC doesn't discriminate


----------



## hazel06 (Dec 5, 2008)

does mac makeup stay on longer then any other make up???


----------



## Ames101 (Dec 6, 2008)

First off, i'm going to say that i have yet to buy any of their stuff because the closest store is an hour drive from wear i live; and as i already have a HG foundie and make my own bright e/s, the only thing i would try would be their fluidlines....

Originally Posted by *hazel06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does mac makeup stay on longer then any other make up??? which from what i've heard is the ONLY thing that consistently stays on longer than other brands


----------



## Shiny Eyes (Dec 14, 2008)

MAC Pigment is the only type of eyeshadow I wear 99% of the time. My eyes are really sensitive and when they came out with pigments around 2001 I was finally able to wear something that didnt irritate my lids



. I love how long they stay on also and I have most of their colors. When it comes to some of their other products I'm so-so on them. I don't wear their foundation anymore and found HIP eyeliner works better on me then MAC's fluidline but when it comes to their pigments they are the best



I recently tried MAC's MES's shadows and like those also.


----------



## pourlemieux (Dec 15, 2008)

MAC really shouldn't be worn by beginners.


----------



## candygalore (Jan 30, 2009)

M.a.c to me is a really good brand i have used it and there products do deliver what they promise except there foundations does are a no no no for me but in the other hand there are other companies like coastal scents and starsmakeupheaven that there products are compare to m.a.c, enkore with koren was actually the first person that i hear comparing the 88 palette to some of the colors that m.a.c have and he said i love this palette but its everyones choice if you are good with makeup is goin to show no matter what brand you used! Ok let me refrase that except for the max factor eye shadows.


----------



## primetime34 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've seen the MAC store at the mall, but never knew much about it...this has been helpful


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 24, 2009)

ZOMG... this post is freaking old. MAC has changed A LOT since I've posted this. Since the introduction to their minerals and a wide range of concealers and foundations, I've gained a lot of respect for the line. I do remember the days when I thought MAC was total crap.


----------



## Flowind (Feb 24, 2009)

Actually, I'm no MAC user.. But their wide range of colorful eyeshadows and good quality are prob what's best about them. I actually tried higher ends like Dior or Chanel; you pay for their names. I'd consider to buy their lipstick/lipgloss since I swatched and found them so much better than chanel or dior ones.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Feb 25, 2009)

The few MAC shadows Ive tried, have been subpar to Milani, NYX and Loreal HIP.

Actually when I wear these over a lightly appled NYX shadow base, people think it IS MAC.

I dont know if its because im pale or what , but its SOOOOOOOOOOO vibrant. so im happy.






But I do have to say I love MAC pigments and lipsticks.


----------



## marcyair (Feb 25, 2009)

I was obsessed with MAC at first when we got our first area store at the mall. I bought tons of stuff but to be honest, it never lived up to the hype for me. The lipglass and lipstick absolutely dries my lips out and forms a really yucky film after drinking or talking etc...The eyeliners smudge quite a bit and the shadows can be tricky because some you have to apply a certain way with a certain brush to get it to show up and not end up falling all over you first (i bought idol eyes twice and this happened and unbeknownst to me I need to apply it a certain way and pat it with a conceler type brush!!!!) And for the price I think that is a shame. No one can really afford a ton of the extras now (like certain brushes etc to use to get the product to do what it should) and hey who wants to spend a ton of extra time in the morning anyway. They seem to continually raise their prices too and all the collections sometimes seem like they are a variation of the same thing.


----------



## Browneyes123 (Feb 26, 2009)

I always noticed at the mac counter they have transgendered ppl (men dressed up like women in makeup) and they tend to be so rude. Sometimes, I feel as though they are jealous of women and wish they could really be one


----------



## ccguidry (Mar 30, 2009)

My opinion is because it was one of the first affordable, high-end makeup companies and they also catered to celebrities alot in the beginning and you know people always want what the hottest celebrities are wearing... some items are better than others, and some things can be overrated, but overall MAC is good makeup.


----------



## gommiebears (Apr 3, 2009)

Personally I am some what cool in regards to MAC. I have tried a couple of the foundations but it just did not agree with my skin at all. Never purchase their e/s, blushes, or lip glosses. I would like to try those things but it is forever crowded at that counter. Plus me being a makeup noob, I tend to feel intimidated by the selections offered. But directly in front of the MAC counter is the NARS counter. So far I am happy over there. Plus the SA gets a healthy commission when I shop there.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 4, 2009)

MAC is good, but they really aren't the alpha and omega of makeup. There are SOOOO many lines out there that each bring so much to the whole game.


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't like their foundations - the coverage is great but they wreak havoc on my complexion but the lipglosses (I'm a lipglass addict) are great! People also love the eye shadows, blushes and the matte powder is excellent.


----------



## Leylani (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry, but i dont get this MAC hype. I live in a very sophisticated country, and MAC is only available in one store only. It is in our Capitol City. If this was a really outstanding makeupline, everyone would have been raving about it. And if they did, it would be available everywhere here by now. Sooo, how come its not all over us now....?


----------



## Christmaself55 (Apr 29, 2009)

I think that MAC is so popular is because of the selection of colors and the price. I don't like the foundation, it ALWAYS breaks me out, and the eyeshadows are too matte and powdery like you said. I like shimmery powders like those from EDM. Those are great! I think some Mac products are better than others but I don't think MAC should be the ONLY makeup someone should buy for everything.


----------



## BeautyBlvd (Apr 30, 2009)

I love the colors and the packaging, plus when the collections come out forget about it... I go crazy!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 1, 2009)

I do not care so much about mac at all.


----------



## amanrich (May 1, 2009)

I use MAC foundations on my clients who range from teenaged girls getting their senior photos taken, to brides, to drag queens. I have never had a single complaint from any of them about breakouts from the product.

I love the colors.

I love the recycling.

I love the dedication to all of us makeup users, and makeup artists.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like it. Many drugstore brands are just as good, if not better. Yes, I adore Gosh. It is truly wonderful.



And then there is ArtDeco and Make Up Factory that is semi high end, which that I mean that they have the quality as high end brands, but is not that expencive.


----------



## Doya G (May 4, 2009)

i like their stuff. i've been there twice only. and i usually just go, grab wat i want and leave.

i hate the rude salewomen there. they give me that "i dont belong here" look. and they are not very helpful.


----------



## MoRedStar (May 4, 2009)

I like MAC...right now the Studio Fix liquid foundation works for me (NC42). Its one of the few that actually matches my complextion all most exactly. It's highly expensive though (25.00). I would like to find a dupe or comparable one of these days. I love the lipglass and some shadows as well. A few of the shadows were a little to matte for me. I like shimmer. NYX shadows and lipgloss are quickly replacing MAC for me though.


----------



## Shiny Eyes (Jul 8, 2009)

Personally I feel in love with MAC when they started making pigments. My eyes have always been sensitve to dark shadows and would break out. MAC Pigments are the only type of shadow that doesnt bother my eyes/skin. Before they made pigments 75% of the make-up I wore was MACS. There foundation no longer works that great on me, maybe cause I'm 43 now and not in my 20's, lol. Besides that, most of my make-up is MAC.

Thats part of the reason I became a sample seller, I finally found a product that didnt bother my eyes and wanted to share it with others along with giving them a safe place to buy the real thing at a decent price.

I totally agree with everyone else when it comes to their foundation, it really isnt very good


----------



## Razzlebdazzle (Jul 8, 2009)

Pro's-

The people who work at my MAC store are so sweet and really helpful, I've never had a problem with a snobby MUA and mine are quite funny!

The color selection is huge and I can pretty much find what ever I want in a matter of a few minutes.

The eyeshadows are very pigmented and stay on nicely when I use UDPP

It's a cheap department store brand

My MAC often times has stuff from older collections that most MAC stores run out of on the first day

Cons-

Some of the stuff (like Fix+) is way overpriced

The lipstick can be drying

The MSF Natural doesn't show up on my skin at all

The stores are really small and crowded.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jul 16, 2009)

*I have only read the thread TITLE and the 1st paragraph of the OP, but I'ma go head and ask. Has Scarlette been back here since the week this thread was started?*


----------



## Confused (Jul 16, 2009)

Once when I was in Europe I searched for a mac but could'nt find one so why don't they sell it in europe?


----------



## scarletmaeve (Jul 16, 2009)

AHH... There's too many Scarletts. I keep geting updates on this thread and I didnt even remember having posted on it- and I definitely didnt remember starting this thread.




Now I realize it's another Scarlet- whew for a moment I thought I was losing my mind-ha ha.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I have only read the thread TITLE and the 1st paragraph of the OP, but I'ma go head and ask. Has Scarlette been back here since the week this thread was started?*



Yep! Earlier this year she posted saying she's gained a lot of respect for MAC. lol.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jul 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep! Earlier this year she posted saying she's gained a lot of respect for MAC. lol.



I went over to her page to see if she'd logged on recently. I was* real *worried.


----------



## Feven Brown (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *candy*
> Hi Scarlette and welcome to MuT! I have been wondering the very same thing about MAC and ime so glad you asked the question. I will be interested in the replies.Incidentally i have a friend who uses MAC and when we were gettiong ready for our night out, i asked her 'Simone, what's so good about MAC'? She told me the reason she likes and uses it, is becuase it has good colors for black skin, and more range than any other brands. I suggested she might like to try IMAN which is also great quality and is designed for all shade of skin from yellow to black.
> ...


----------

